# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Qytetet më të bukura në Botë

## the admiral

Sipas Forbes, qytetet me te bukur ne Bote jane: Paris, Vancouver, Sydney, Firenze, Venezia, Cape Town, San Francisco, Chicago, New York, London, Cambridge, Tokyo.
Sipas nje sondazhi te revistes amerikane Travel + Leisure, me te bukurit jane disa nga te lartpermendurit plus Buenos Aires, Bangkok, Rome, Istanbul, Udaipur.
Po i ve te gjithe ne nje sondazh per te njohur mendimin tuaj.
Cilet jane qytetet me te bukura ne Bote? Duke u bazuar nga ato qe keni vizituar ose thjeshte keni pare ne tv, intenet, apo keni lexuar neper libra e revista.
Mund te na tregoni edhe ne cilet nga to keni qene dhe ku do te deshironit te shkoni.

----------


## strange

Unë kam shumë qejf të vizitoje njëherë New York, London dhe me pas Dubai i cili po mungon në sondazhin tënd.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## the admiral

> Unë kam shumë qejf të vizitoje njëherë New York, London dhe me pas Dubai i cili po mungon në sondazhin tënd.


me vjen keq. ndoshta ke te drejte, pot te gjithe qytetet i mora nga lista te parapergatitura...

----------


## the admiral

nga ato ne liste une kam vizituar parisin, romen, firencen, venecien dhe bangkokun.
do me pelqente te shkoja ne sidnei, nju jork dhe tokio...
sdq nga ana turistike preferoj shume here me shume qytetet europiane.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Ka shume qytete te bukura qe nuk jane ne listen e lartepermendur:


Madrid

Marbella

Frankfurt

Lisbon

e te tjere qe nuk po me kujtohen per momentin.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Venecia.(se ka kazino).

----------


## the admiral

> Ka shume qytete te bukura qe nuk jane ne listen e lartepermendur:
> 
> 
> Madrid
> 
> Marbella
> 
> Frankfurt
> 
> ...


ne madrid e ne frankfurt kam qene. jane poshte atyre qyteteve te listes.
lisbona nuk eshte kush e di se çfare me kane thene.

marbella???!!!
ka nja 50 qytete neper karaibe apo ne oqean indian qe kane plazhe shume me te bukura se ata te marbellas dhe te tere mesdheut...
nuk krahasohet mesdheu me detet tropikale.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

> ne madrid e ne frankfurt kam qene. jane poshte atyre qyteteve te listes.
> lisbona nuk eshte kush e di se çfare me kane thene.
> 
> marbella???!!!
> ka nja 50 qytete neper karaibe apo ne oqean indian qe kane plazhe shume me te bukura se ata te marbellas dhe te tere mesdheut...
> nuk krahasohet mesdheu me detet tropikale.




Duke u bazuar ne shijen tende gjithmone.

Ne Marbella kam qene dhe eshte nje qytet i vogel bregdetar shume i bukur,ka nje renditje te bukur dhe sa kam pare eshte qyteti me i bukur dhe me i pasuri ne bote.

FYI eshte vendi ku jane pasaniket me te mdhenje ne bote dhe artistet e mdhenje kane vila ne kete qytet.

----------


## Kinney

Une vetem ne rome kam qene, dhe venecian e kam pare nga lart duke u ulur me avion mbi lagune. Po duke pare ne televizor etj etj shtoj edhe stambollin dhe bankokun.

Romen e njoh mire, ka ca vende tej mase te bukura.
Venecia po ashtu eshte e veçante, sidomos pamja nga larg te jep pershtypjen e nje qyteti qe lundron.
Stambolli me ka ngel fiksim se kur isha adoleshent ne shkolle kishim nje poster te stambollit me pamje nga deti dhe ajo xhamia e madhe. Keshtu qe do me pelqente ta vizitoja.

kurse bankoku,

One night in Bangkok and the world's your oyster
The bars are temples but the pearls ain't free
You'll find a god in every golden cloister
And if you're lucky then the god's a she
I can feel an angel sliding up to me

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk votova as njeren se nuk i kam pa te gjitha kur ti kem pa do votoj  :ngerdheshje: ...neper televizora kena pa te gjitha po une du me i pa live masnej me votu ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## the admiral

> Duke u bazuar ne shijen tende gjithmone.
> 
> Ne Marbella kam qene dhe eshte nje qytet i vogel bregdetar shume i bukur,ka nje renditje te bukur dhe sa kam pare eshte qyteti me i bukur dhe me i pasuri ne bote.
> .


jo vetem tek shija ime. qytetet qe rendita nuk i nxora une. jane te forbes dhe travel + leisure.

madridi me ka pelqyer shume, por nuk krahasohet me romen, parisin apo venecian.
gjithashtu viena thone eshte e mrekullueshme. ndersa marbella nuk futet fare as nder qytetet me te bukura te spanjes, jo me te botes.
sdq me behet qejfi qe ty te paska pelqyer kaq shume.

ne frankfurt kam qene, por heidelbergu este 10 here me i bukur.
jo vetem sipas shijes sime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Dubai ,dubai(vet parajsa ).

----------


## shoku_tanku

Si,nuk qenka Kamza ne sondazh?!

----------


## eldushka

Nga Parisi, Roma, Venezia, Londra, New York, Firenze qe kam pare nga ajo lista, nuk e di ke mund te zgjedh si fitues te "kurores". Secila ka dicka qe nuk e krahasoj dot me nje vend tjeter, nisur nga aq sa kam pare une neper vizitat flash qe kam bere. 

*Venezia* eshte super romantike si vend e aty do kisha jetuar me qejf ne pleqeri, qe te marr plakun per krahu e bejme xhiro me "taksi" neper uje. 
*Parisi* ka ato rruget me kalldrem, ato patisserite e vogla, ka goxha vende per te vizituar qe heren e pare kur i sheh te mrekullojne. Ka edhe Disneyland-in, ja vlen te ikesh me beba e moshatare te vetes (ne rastin tim). 
*Londra* tipik qytet i madh, metropol, levizje, jete me ritem ekstrem, po ajo koha ta shpifte.
*New York* ja vlen te jetosh edhe pse ngjason me Londren per nga intensiteti i jetes, mesa pashe. Per mua eshte si nje "small world", sepse kishte shume gjera qe mund te ndeshje, gjeje me disa minuta largesi nga njera-tjetra.
*Roma & Firenze* jane te bukura si vende turistike e mund te vizitosh kaq shume gjera qe jane pjese e kultures boterore.

Summa summarum: Une them se cdo vend ne thelb ja vlen ta vizitosh e mesosh dicka, kundrosh ndonje gje mbi te cilen ke lexuar apo degjuar shume, e besh shume foto per qejfin tend sepse secila te ofron dicka, qe nuk e ke ndeshur me pare.

----------


## eldushka

> ne madrid e ne frankfurt kam qene. jane poshte atyre qyteteve te listes.
> lisbona nuk eshte kush e di se çfare me kane thene.
> 
> marbella???!!!
> ka nja 50 qytete neper karaibe apo ne oqean indian qe kane plazhe shume me te bukura se ata te marbellas dhe te tere mesdheut...
> nuk krahasohet mesdheu me detet tropikale.


Lisbona eshte si "katund" icik po te bridhje, por ka ama gjera qe ke qejf t'i vizitosh. Jo ndonje gje e jashtezakonshme ama. 
Madrid-i gjithashtu. Mua keto si vende nuk me kane impresionuar me ndonje gje qe te them: "Wow". Spanja e Portugalia nuk e di por me duken qe nuk kane ndonje standart si vende qe te te lene pa mend me ndonje gje. : ))

 Frankfurt-i eshte metropol me qiellgevishesat e vet, por nuk ka ndonje gje te jashtezakonshme ne te.Dengla e madhe vetem.  :xx:

----------


## Bardhi

Mendoj se mbas Prishtines , qyteti me i mire eshte Parisi.

----------


## Kinney

> Mendoj se mbas Prishtines , qyteti me i mire eshte Parisi.


normale, shije shije kjo bote
harrove te them qe ato qytete qe zgjodha vijne natyrisht pas fshatit tim.

----------


## eldushka

Pa prova fotografike nga fshatrat e lagjet qe thoni se jane me te bukurat, nuk perfillen sugjerimet tuaja.
Ju falenderojme per vemendjen parapasprakisht. :Lulja3:

----------


## the admiral

> Lisbona eshte si "katund" icik po te bridhje, por ka ama gjera qe ke qejf t'i vizitosh. Jo ndonje gje e jashtezakonshme ama. 
> Madrid-i gjithashtu. Mua keto si vende nuk me kane impresionuar me ndonje gje qe te them: "Wow". *Spanja e Portugalia nuk e di por me duken qe nuk kane ndonje standart si vende qe te te lene pa mend me ndonje gje*. : ))
> 
>  Frankfurt-i eshte metropol me qiellgevishesat e vet, por nuk ka ndonje gje te jashtezakonshme ne te.Dengla e madhe vetem.


per mua spanja eshte shteti me i bukur ne europe. eshte i pasur me histori e kulture dhe natyre te mrekullueshme. sidomos jugu.
ndoshta nuk ke shetitur shume. une ne fakt vetem ne madrid e toledo kam qene, por ne spanje ndodhet edhe barcelona, sevilla, cordova, granada, san sebastian, santiago de compostela, ishujt etj. 
ne spanje ka shume me teper per te pare se ne france gjermani apo angli. mendoj se vetem italia eshte ne te njejtin nivel.
e verteton edhe fakti qe eshte shteti i dyte ne bote qe ka me shume pasuri te njerezimit te mbrojtura nga UNESCO.

----------


## eldushka

> per mua spanja eshte shteti me i bukur ne europe. eshte i pasur me histori e kulture dhe natyre te mrekullueshme. sidomos jugu.
> ndoshta nuk ke shetitur shume. une ne fakt vetem ne madrid e toledo kam qene, por ne spanje ndodhet edhe barcelona, sevilla, cordova, granada, san sebastian, santiago de compostela, ishujt etj. 
> ne spanje ka shume me teper per te pare se ne france gjermani apo angli. mendoj se vetem italia eshte ne te njejtin nivel.
> e verteton edhe fakti qe eshte shteti i dyte ne bote qe ka me shume pasuri te njerezimit te mbrojtura nga UNESCO.


Ne fakt une kam qene nga ato qe permende ti ne Madrid, Toledo, Granade, Sevilla, Barcelone edhe San Sebastian. Ka per te pare, nuk e mohova kete gje. Ama nuk e di perse, nuk mund t'i krahasoj me  Paris, apo Vjene, apo Prage. Me ngjajne pak "larg qyteterimit". Nuk e di perse. : /

----------

